# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο >  Έλεγχος μοτέρ ψυγείου

## tzourtzo

Γεια σας, έχω ένα μοτέρ από ένα παλιό ψυγείο και θέλω να ελέγξω αν λειτουργεί σωστά για να το χρησιμοποιήσω ως κομπρεσέρ αερογράφου.
Αυτά που ελέγχει στο βίντεο(

) μέχρι το 5 λεπτό είναι αρκετά για να καταλάβω αν το μοτέρ είναι χαλασμένο ή πρέπει να κάνω και κάτι άλλο?

----------


## sinos13

Καλα τα λεει, κανε οτι λεει και βαλτο στη πριζα να δεις αν βγαζει απο το λεπτο σωλινακι αερα

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δεν τα λέει τόσο καλά .. ναι μεν στο θέμα ελέγχου καλής κατάστασης τυλίγματος και πιθανού βραχυκυκλώματος έπραξε καλά ... αλλά αυτά τα "αυτοκτονικά" τεστ δοκιμής με κατσαβίδια δεν τα εγκρίνω ... συμπεριλαμβανομένου και χωρίς χρήση του θερμικού . 
Να μας πει ο νηματοθέτης αν από το παρόν μοτέρ αν διαθέτει και το ρελέ που είχε μαζί με το θερμικό.
Να βάλει το ρελέ στις 2 κάτω επαφές του μοτέρ σε ανάποδη θέση (με το πηνίο του ρελέ να κοιτάζει προς τα κάτω) και το θερμικό στην επάνω επαφή του μοτέρ 

Και να δώσει τάση όμορφα και ωραία στα άκρα του ρελέ και θερμικού. 
Αν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα το μοτέρ π.χ. κολλημένο πιστόνι  θα κόψει το θερμικό.

Ενδεικτικά το ρελέ και θερμικό είναι όπως τα παρακάτω και είναι διαφορετικά και κατάλληλα για κάθε τύπο ιπποδύναμης μοτέρ.

εδώ το θερμικό 
http://www.zelekt.gr/psigiou/thermika-moter.htm

εδώ τα ρελέ (τα τελευταία κάτω) (τα επάνω είναι μίξη ρελέ και θερμικού μαζί)
Αααα και ξέχασα στην δοκιμή θα πρέπει να συνδέσει και την γείωση στο σασί του μοτέρ ( έχει ανάλογη υποδοχή)

Πέραν των παραπάνω δεν έχουμε γνώση από που το βρήκε το μοτέρ π.χ. πεταμένο έξω και το βρήκε π.χ. τούμπα αναποδογυρισμένο ...(με το σκεπτικό να έχει χάσει τα λάδια του από το εσωτερικό του ) ή αν ήταν και όρθιο ακόμη όταν το βρήκε αλλά π.χ. βρέθηκε μετά από βροχή (που πιθανόν να πήρε νερά μέσα ) και θα έχει προβλήματα μελλοντικά ... για να ελέγξει για το αν έχει λάδια μέσα μπορεί να το φέρει ο ίδιος τούμπα (αναποδογύρισμα του μοτέρ) για να δει αν βγει έστω λίγο λάδι από αυτό . κτλ

http://www.zelekt.gr/psigiou/rele_moter.htm

----------


## tzourtzo

όχι το μοτέρ το πήρα από ένα παλιό ψυγείο που είχαμε στην αποθήκη και πριν 1-2 χρόνια σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί και θα το πετάξουμε, δηλαδή και τα λάδια και τα ρελέ υπάρχουν.
ααα και επειδή είδα μερικά παρόμοια βίντεο και με μπέρδεψαν το βολτόμετρο σε ποια θέση το βάζω...?
και το κολλημένο πιστόνι υπάρχει τρόπος να το ελέγξω η δοκιμάζω και περιμένω να μου κάψει το θερμικό.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> είδα μερικά παρόμοια βίντεο και με μπέρδεψαν το βολτόμετρο σε ποια θέση το βάζω...?


Το βίντεο είναι αναλυτικότατο .. πάραυτα αν δεν το κατάλαβες ούτε το σκίτσο στο #3  πάνε το μοτέρ μαζί με το ρελέ και το θερμικό που έχεις , σε περιελιξιά ή τεχνικούς τους είδους να στο ελέγξουν και να στο συνδέσουν , είναι απλή διαδικασία και δεν θα σου κοστίσει.

----------


## mtzag

Εχω ενα αρχαιο ψυγειο απο το παππου μου μπορει να ειναι και 40 χρονων.
Τοσα χρονια επαιζε κανονικα αλλα καποια στιγμη εριχνε τις ασφαλειες το εβγαλα απο την πριζα και το παρατησα.
Τωρα μια και χρειαζομαι εξτρα χωρο επειδη ειναι καλοκαιρι θελω να το φτιαξω μετρησα και τυλιγματα οπως λεει στο βιντεο και
ειναι 20 10 και 30 ohm αρα δεν ειναι απο το μοτερ η βλαβη.
Για να ριχνει τις ασφαλειες σημαινει οτι κατι βραχυκλωνει τι μπορει να ειναι ?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Να αποκλείσουμε δηλαδή την περίπτωση το βραχυκύκλωμα να είναι στο υπόλοιπο μέρος του ψυγείου? (εννοείς δοκίμασες μόνο το μοτέρ απευθείας?) η ολόκληρο το ψυγείο από την μπρίζα.

----------


## nyannaco

Κατ'αρχήν να ξεκαθαρίσουμε τί ακριβώς ρίχνει: ασφάλεια/ες, ή το ρελέ; Γιατί στη δεύτερη (και μάλλον πιθανότερη) περίπτωση, είναι και επικίνδυνο επιπλέον.

----------


## mtzag

Λοιπον το ξαναμετρησα και ενω τα τυλιγματα ειναι ενταξει κανει διαρροη προς τη γη και απο τις 3 επαφες του μοτερ
απο την 1η επαφη με το σασι εχει αντισταση 13 Ohm απο τη μεσαια με το σασι 10 ohm και απο την 3η με το σασι 24 ohm.

Τι συμπερασμα βγαινει οτι ειναι ενταξει τα τυλιγματα αλλα εχουνε χασει τη μονωση και κανει διαρροη ?
Σε καθε περιπτωση ετσι ειναι επικυνδινο να σε σκοτωσει το ρευμα αφου κανει διαρροη στο σασι και για αυτο πεφτει ο ΔΔΕ.

Αν παω σε παλιατζη και παρω ενα μοτερ καλο να το βαλω δεν θα παιξει ? Τα σωληνακια του χαλκου θελουνε ξεκολλημα και ξανακολλημα με φλογιστρο και καλαι
εκει που ενωνονται με το μοτερ .. χρειαζετε καποια διαδικασια πριν μπει το φλογιστρο για να μην διαφυγει το φρεον ?
Το χαλασμενο μοτερ που εχει τωρα απανω φτιαχνει ?

----------


## chrisrigas

Μανο δεν είναι τοσο ευκολο να αλλαξεις το μοτερ ασε που πρεπει να βρεις ένα αντιστοιχο στην ιδια ιπποδυναμη και εκτος αυτου πρεπει να εχεις την γνωση την εμπειρια αλλα και τα εργαλεία...αντλια κενου,φρεον,φλογιστρο κ.τ.λ

----------


## nyannaco

> Λοιπον το ξαναμετρησα και ενω τα τυλιγματα ειναι ενταξει κανει διαρροη προς τη γη και απο τις 3 επαφες του μοτερ
> απο την 1η επαφη με το σασι εχει αντισταση 13 Ohm απο τη μεσαια με το σασι 10 ohm και απο την 3η με το σασι 24 ohm.
> 
> Τι συμπερασμα βγαινει οτι ειναι ενταξει τα τυλιγματα αλλα εχουνε χασει τη μονωση και κανει διαρροη ?
> Σε καθε περιπτωση ετσι ειναι επικυνδινο να σε σκοτωσει το ρευμα αφου κανει διαρροη στο σασι και για αυτο πεφτει ο ΔΔΕ.
> 
> Αν παω σε παλιατζη και παρω ενα μοτερ καλο να το βαλω δεν θα παιξει ? Τα σωληνακια του χαλκου θελουνε ξεκολλημα και ξανακολλημα με φλογιστρο και καλαι
> εκει που ενωνονται με το μοτερ .. χρειαζετε καποια διαδικασια πριν μπει το φλογιστρο για να μην διαφυγει το φρεον ?


Ναι, θέλει διαδικασία, εξοπλισμό και γνώσεις ψυκτικού.



> Το χαλασμενο μοτερ που εχει τωρα απανω φτιαχνει ?


Ισως (λέμε τώρα, μην το δένεις και κόμπο), αλλά σε καμμία περίπτωση τζάμπα. Και δεν αξίζει να δώσεις ούτε €5 για 40 χρόνων ψυγείο, πέτα το όπως είναι.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Το χαλασμενο μοτερ που εχει τωρα απανω φτιαχνει ?


Εμπρός ξεκίνα ! μαζί σου ! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jF4Ta1_-HUg  :Tongue2:

----------


## mtzag

Ξερω ενα παλιατζη που εχει αμετρητα ψυγεια οποτε σιγουρα θα βρω φτηνο μοτερ.
Το θεμα ειναι πως θα το ξυλωσω χωρις να χασω το φρεον αν ξεκολλησω τα σωλληνακια ετσι οπως ειναι θα εχω προβλημα ? θα φυγει το φρεον ?
Ακομα και το ιδιο το μοτερ μπορω να το ανοιξω να δω τι συμβαινει αλλα παλι πως πρεπει να χειριστω τα σωληνακια ωστε να μην φυγει το φρεον ?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ξερω ενα παλιατζη που εχει αμετρητα ψυγεια οποτε σιγουρα θα βρω φτηνο μοτερ.


Να είσαι σίγουρος ότι αυτό είναι το καλύτερο .. στην περιοχή μου γίνεται της π@υτάνας σε μάντρες που μαζεύουν πεταμένες οικιακές συσκευές .. μιλάμε 2 πορτα ψυγεία που πιθανόν να έχουν καλά μοτέρ και ψυκτικό κύκλωμα αλλά να είναι το πρόβλημα σε 1 πλακέτα κτλ.  κουζίνες ΑΕG με κεραμικές εστίες και ότι φανταστείς.

Τον μπάρμπα τον ρώτησα (για τον χαβαλέ ) αν πάρω μια από αυτές τις συσκευές ολόκληρη πόσο περίπου την δίνει ? .. και μου είπε 15 ευρώ!!! αν είχα όρεξη θα τα έπαιρνα ΟΛΑ .. αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι που θα τα βάλω !




> Το θεμα ειναι πως θα το ξυλωσω χωρις να χασω το φρεον αν ξεκολλησω τα σωλληνακια ετσι οπως ειναι θα εχω προβλημα ? θα φυγει το φρεον ?


Κανονικά θα φύγει .. γιατί δεν έχουν όπως τα air condition δοχείο συλλογής .. αλλά θα χρειαζόσουν ένα δακτυλίδι που φυτεύεται στο πλάι της σωλήνας (δεν θυμάμαι πως λέγεται ακριβώς ) .. και θα έπρεπε να είχες και μια μηχανή συλλογής υγρών / διαχωρισμού ελαίου κτλ (αλλά ποιος τα κάνει αυτά) 

http://www.tepse.gr/539F9A42.el.aspx

Βάνες διατρήσεων

----------


## mtzag

Επειδη δεν παιζει να βρω αυτα τα εργαλεια και επειδη μου ειπανε 200 ευρω για την επισκευη δεν αξιζει ...
Αν τα βγαλω ετσι χυμα τα σωληνακια με φλογιστρο θα χασω το φρεον μπορω αμα βαλω αλλο μοτερ να το γεμισω μετα με φρεον ?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Σε καμιά περίπτωση απευθείας με φλόγιστρο . θα σπάσεις το σωληνάκι που είναι για την πλήρωση (το πιο κοντό από τα 3 που εξέχουν από το μοτέρ) και θα φύγουν .

Αλλά είναι "αμαρτία" έχω ακούσει ότι τα υγρά που θα χαθούν από 1 μόνο ψυγείο ... δημιουργεί τρύπα του όζοντος στην ατμόσφαιρα της Γης ίσα με την επιφάνεια ενός γηπέδου.

(με το σπάσιμο του σωλήνα πλήρωσης θα εντοπίσεις και αν είχε υγρά μέσα στο κύκλωμα .. γιατί 40 χρονών ψυγείο μπορεί να τρύπησε κιόλας και να μην έχει υγρά .. οπότε θα έχεις επιπλέον μπελά στο κεφάλι σου) 

Από εκεί και πέρα πάνω στον σπασμένο σύνδεσμο κολλάς έναν ταχυσύνδεσμο (με βαλβίδα αντεπιστροφής όπως στα ποδήλατα ... μετά θέλεις  αντλία κενού να φύγει όλος ο αέρας .. και αργότερα ζυγαριά μανόμετρα για να το συμπληρώσεις εκ νέου υγρά

----------


## mtzag

Τελικα δεν ειναι 40 χρονων ειναι 15 χρονων (δεν εχει ιχνος σκουριας) εμαθα οτι πριν πεθανει το ειχε αλλαξει δεν ειτανε το 1ο του ψυγειο.
Το κοντο σωληνακι δεν θα το πειραξω μονο τα αλλα 2 θα ξεκολλησω.
Σε καθε περιπτωση μιλαμε για διαδικασια που δεν εχω τα εργαλεια να την κανω (αντλια κενου) οποτε αν αλλαξω το μοτερ
χωρις αντλιες κενου και χωρις να βαλω φρεον θα μπορει μετα καποιος ψυκτικος να μου βαλει φρεον και να βγαλει τον αερα ?
γιατι αμα κανει ολη τη δουλεια ο ψυκτικος θελει 200 αλλα με τοσα και κατι ψιλα παιρνω καινουργιο.

Το καλο της υποθεσης ειναι οτι ειδα οτι το μοτερ αυτο κανει για αντλια κενου και πιεστικο αερα οποτε θα παρω ενα τετοιο απο τον παλιατζη
να το κανω αντλια κενου γιατι μου χρειαζετε αυτο το εργαλειο για αλλα πραγματα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Το κοντο σωληνακι δεν θα το πειραξω μονο τα αλλα 2 θα ξεκολλησω.


 Δεν γίνεται .. πρέπει να καταλάβεις ότι δεν μπορείς να βάλεις φλόγιστρο όταν μέσα στο κύκλωμα έχουμε υγρά .. πρέπει πρώτα να βγουν και μετά το φλόγιστρο . Εκτός του ότι έχουμε μεγάλη πίεση μέσα στο κύκλωμα θα παράξει και δηλητηριώδη αέρια.

----------


## mtzag

Αν ανοιξω το κοντο σωληνακι μπορω να βγαλω τα υγρα και να μετα να βαλω φλογιστρο ? Με φλογιστρο βουτανιου λιωνει η ασημοκολληση που εχει ή θελει προπανιο/οξυγονο ? 
 Το φρεον ειναι σε υγρο ή αεριο ή λογω της πιεσης ειναι υγρο και με που το ανοιξω θα γινει αεριο και θα το χασω ?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Που θα βρεις φρέον 12? (έχει καταργηθεί , φαντάζομαι τέτοιο υγρό θα έχει για 15 χρονών ψυγείο) και εναλλακτικά ακολουθεί το 134α . Για αλλαγή σε 134 έχει άλλους μπελάδες κτλ. παράτα τα καλύτερα 
Χτύπα το παρακάτω (κατόπιν δοκιμής) και είσαι ωραίος
http://www.xe.gr/spiti-kipos/psygeia%7Cad-70476624.html

----------


## mtzag

Δεν το φτιαχνω δεν συμφαιρει αλλα επειδη θελω το μοτερ για αλλη χρηση πως θα βγαλω το μοτερ χωρις να κανω τρυπα στο οζον ?
Θα βγαλω το μοτερ να το κανω αντλια κενου και το ψυγειο θα το κανω κλωσομηχανη .

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αν δεν βρεις κάποιον ψυκτικό που να έχει μηχάνημα ανακύκλωσης /ανάκτησης , ίσως σε κάποια ανακυκλωτική για να τους ρωτήσεις αν μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο. αλλά και να κρατήσεις την συσκευή (σκέτος μπελάς δηλαδή)

----------

